# A bit of fun forging Knives from railroad spikes



## tattoomike68 (Jan 21, 2013)

Had some spikes from last summers river trips in the car and decided to make some knives.

Its simple, twist, heat and pound. grind and shine up.


----------



## Admin (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like you are off to a good start. Last image is broken though, is the knife complete now?


----------



## schilpr (Jan 24, 2013)

We (my 11yo son and I) do these to, attached is a picture of one he did.


----------



## Admin (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice blade formation. I bet that knife is quite heavy.


----------



## hdpreez (Jan 25, 2013)

Its nice to get away from the machines sometimes and do something else. I once forged a piece of Damascus using some old spring steel and mild steel laminations. Fun, but you gave to be geared with a mechanical hammer. Anyone have some ideas to build one?

Henk


----------



## tattoomike68 (Jan 26, 2013)

DSL has been messed up could not get online for more then a minute or two.


Here are the last 2 of 3 iv made.


----------



## mrspoom (Jan 29, 2013)

That's a nice job, looks good!  I'll tell my blacksmith brother-in-law about this.


----------

